# Different type of pest



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

Well the Starling harvest at the dairy has dropped off a little, I still get a few but not as many as I was getting. But now a new type of pest is causing problems. The ground squirrels are starting to dig holes in the silage pits. And the owner wants them taken care of. Enter me and my air rifles, today I hit one that made it to his hole before I could get a second shot into him, but I did recover a few more. Starlings, Pigeons, and now Ground Squirrels are all pests to dairy farmers and I’m doing my part to help them out. The gun used today is my RWS 350 Magnum Feuerkraft Pro Compact, it’s a sweet shooting tack driver.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Good job on keeping those pesky pests under control.

How far of a shot was it?


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

You should come around my house and take care of the pests here. They tend to say "meowch".


----------

